# The Old Type A's



## rowehessler (Apr 7, 2010)

Back in 2007, i bought a type A from Devin Corr-Robinett and to this day it was the best cube I've ever had. Later on, new models came out and i think they stopped making them, but I'm not sure. It's light, cuts corners extremely well, it might have been the first A type to come out. Anyone else know what type I'm talking about? I heard from someone that you can purchase the old types somewhere, but i can't remember who. Does anyone know where I can buy the old a types? please let me know.
-Rowe


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds like the cube Badmephisto uses... maybe. Are all the type A's DIY?


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 7, 2010)

im not sure if the Alpha 1 is the same cube or not. it might be


----------



## AndyK (Apr 7, 2010)

What does the core look like? Hopefully Stefan or Haiyan chimes in on this.

The earliest Alpha that Stefan has on his website is the Alpha 1
http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=15


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 7, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> im not sure if the Alpha 1 is the same cube or not. it might be



Who knows? :confused:


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2010)

When I was at a competition, this person named Joshua Satterfield had a really old type A.

It was slightly different from my type A, the edges were slightly thicker, and the centers were slightly different, the core was also more angular. (I'm bad at description, this is all from memory.)

This was in March 2008, and back then, there was no A-II, A-III, etc.


I am 100% sure, that there are 2 molds/models of the original type A, or type Alpha one.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 7, 2010)

I still have 3 of those cubes. In Germany, Austria and Switzerland, they are also referred to as the legendary "Hubi's Cube"s 

But they can pop indeed.

what later used to be sold as "type a" or "alpha-1" is NOT exactly the same cube - they have a crispier feeling. But they also fit your description - light, cuts corners extremely well. But back in 2007, they were like the 3 I still have. 

They all feel like a dream, two of them have been used for years, and I still use it for OH.

Furthermore, IMO, those cubes are NOT suitable for modern speedcubing. Sub10 style won't work on it.

see it in action:




this one is so smooth it's unusable for 2H 

and THIS is like, my favourite cube ever: 




lol I was so slow back then 

those 2 cubes mean a lot to me.
I haven't used the third one that much.

I also have an incredibly crazy not-so-old-type a which all of you might know from WC.

Rowe: I'd be willing to send you my third old type a (bought in August 2007, not really used much) if you don't find any place to buy one. But I don't believe that you'll really like it. It doesn't fit modern cubing style. It still feels like a dream, though 



AndyK said:


> The earliest Alpha that Stefan has on his website is the Alpha 1
> http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=15


Back then, the screws were different. And there was some discussion about the core, I think. anyway, this is Alpha-1, and this is also what used to be called type a, but a slightly different model than my 2007-old-type-a.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 7, 2010)

Can you show us some pictures of the pieces or tell us how its edges look like compared to these?
http://www.guojia3.com/


----------



## radmin (Apr 7, 2010)

The type A 1's I have are anything but light. The pieces are very thick.
They are nice though.


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 7, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Can you show us some pictures of the pieces or tell us how its edges look like compared to these?
> http://www.guojia3.com/


 i remember them looking just like the bottom left one


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 7, 2010)

Yea, I have an old Type A too and it has always been my main speedcube. I think I got it on 12/25/08, but didn't put it together or use it much for a long time. Started really using it a little less than a year ago. Although I didn't cube at all for around 5 of those months.

I guess I'm just used to this cube as being tight, because whenever I get a new cube, it seems super loose. I just opened my FII yesterday and I had no idea it was this loose, or if it's even supposed to be this loose. If I turn it as fast as I turn my old Type A, it pops. I have to concentrate on smooth turning. Although, the FII does glide much better.

When I pull apart the 2 corners and 1 edge on the right side of the U face (3x1x1), the FII pulls apart a lot and you can see inside, while my old Type A barely even pulls apart.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 7, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Back in 2007, i bought a type A from Devin Corr-Robinett and to this day it was the best cube I've ever had. Later on, new models came out and i think they stopped making them, but I'm not sure. It's light, cuts corners extremely well, it might have been the first A type to come out. Anyone else know what type I'm talking about? I heard from someone that you can purchase the old types somewhere, but i can't remember who. Does anyone know where I can buy the old a types? please let me know.
> -Rowe



would you mind uploading some pictures in the cube ID thread? it's a bit hard to tell without pictures.





PS: lol nobody reminded him to use the cube ID thread, yet everyone bashes members who are not familiar to the forum for making a mistake for the first time. Isn't this a bit too much of favorism?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well from what I see this isn't actually about identifying a cube.


----------



## Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > Back in 2007, i bought a type A from Devin Corr-Robinett and to this day it was the best cube I've ever had. Later on, new models came out and i think they stopped making them, but I'm not sure. It's light, cuts corners extremely well, it might have been the first A type to come out. Anyone else know what type I'm talking about? I heard from someone that you can purchase the old types somewhere, but i can't remember who. Does anyone know where I can buy the old a types? please let me know.
> ...



He wanted to know where to buy this cube, not what kind of cube it is. He seems to know that (kind of).


----------



## Konsta (Apr 7, 2010)

Isn't this the original (first) type A: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...st_Cube_Component_Pieces_1st_Gen_Black_-27444 ?
I bought one and it appears to be similar to that which I bought couple years ago.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 7, 2010)

I have 5 of those (bottom left on Stefan's page) cubes
EDIT: Konsta: yes I think that are the ones...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 8, 2010)

But are you really sure that it's an A1?

there's an A1 knockoff sold on hknowstore.com, but i suppose it can't be it because you bought it in 2007. but you might've confused this cube with other chinese diys, just like how _____ confused the "Type A third model" with the "Type A III-f", which is actually an A II-f.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 8, 2010)

well...
if I compare my different old a/alpha 1s:

bought in 2007: epic cube, feels wonderfully smooth

bought in 2008: same pieces, slightly different screws. still feels smooth.

bought in late 2008 and later: same pieces, same screws as the 2008 one. but it feels crispy, not smooth. feels smooth after a million solves.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 8, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> well...
> if I compare my different old a/alpha 1s:
> 
> bought in 2007: epic cube, feels wonderfully smooth
> ...



wait, don't tell me that your 2007 A1 is...milky white??


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 9, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> wait, don't tell me that your 2007 A1 is...milky white??


all of them are black


----------



## Zava (Apr 9, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Isn't this the original (first) type A: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...st_Cube_Component_Pieces_1st_Gen_Black_-27444 ?
> I bought one and it appears to be similar to that which I bought couple years ago.



nope, this is not what Rose is looking for, you can tell apart from the screws. old ones had yellowish, not silverish screws, they were I think a bit longer, and they had a smaller head.


----------



## tanapak1 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have 3 cubes which look like type a

black, white and green

black and white have thicker cubies, very smooth and speedy than my green one.



tanapak1 said:


> It looks like type A but different mold
> 
> Speedy, Noisy, Extremely cuts corners
> 
> ...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2010)

tanapak1 said:


> I have 3 cubes which look like type a
> 
> black, white and green
> 
> ...




i bet it's a maru.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 9, 2010)

If I remember correctly they changed the core of the "old type A" towards the end of 2008. The older core was sort of a dull yellow, and a bit softer than the newer bright yellow ones. I know the Type A's I got in December of 08 were definitely different than the one I got in February of 08.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 9, 2010)

I still have several of these sitting around. I still love the Old Type A's. I remember they days when they were THE cubes to use.


----------



## Carson (Apr 9, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> I still have several of these sitting around. I still love the Old Type A's. I remember they days when they were THE cubes to use.



One of Shaden's is very nice, I have used it.

I have an original black and an original white one... I used to have an orange but gave it away. They all felt very different. The black one does not cut corners well at all but is very smooth. The white one is very very smooth and cuts corners slightly. Unfortunately, both of them pop like crazy.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> If I remember correctly they changed the core of the "old type A" towards the end of 2008. The older core was sort of a dull yellow, and a bit softer than the newer bright yellow ones. I know the Type A's I got in December of 08 were definitely different than the one I got in February of 08.



actually, just to be a bit more accurate, *the old core has the cresent mark on one of the arms, and the new one doesn't. The new one have an opening at each screwhole to make it easier to assemble.*


----------



## zachtastic (Apr 17, 2010)

Interesting, I have two old type A's (black/white) from early '08 and they are not good cubes...


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 17, 2010)

I actually use an old type-a as my main BLD cube because it is smooth and doesn't pop. I am also using an A-III as a speedcube and it feels really nice. Although I did use a dremel to get rid of the ridiculous edge piece parts that help prevent it from popping because they are just really annoying and slow down turning speed.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 17, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> I still have several of these sitting around. I still love the Old Type A's. I remember they days when they were THE cubes to use.



I have at least 5 of them. Back in the summer of 2007, these were the DIY to have. I taught a class on how to solve the cube, so I bought like 6 of them for that (plus the 1 I already had). Since they were beginners, none of the cubes really got broken in. I gave away two of them. I hope I have enough to last me a long long time. I just don't like the new cubes for some reason.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 11, 2010)

the type A iI used was incredibly heavy, and was very durable, unforunately it popeed if it wasnt vey close to perfect alignment


----------



## raodkill (May 11, 2010)

i have a type a red that has the original design. quite awesome ;] too bad it pops more often then new designs ;[


----------

